# Mplayer in tty*



## CdK1 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi *


I have FreeBSD 8 with mplayer, and VESA support in the kernel, I tried to watch movies on the console type tty *, making audio only, no image. I tried -vo caca,-vo fbdev, vo svglib etc, any thoughts on this?


[CdK1@Reina-Tonia ~/Desktop]$ uname -a
FreeBSD Reina-Tonia 8.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 8.0-CURRENT #0: Sun Jan 18 21:47:13 CLST 2009     root@Reina-Tonia.localhost:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/Segvfault  i386
[CdK1@Reina-Tonia ~/Desktop]$ pkg_info | grep mplayer
mplayer-0.99.11_11  High performance media player supporting many formats
mplayer-skins-1.1.2_6 Skins for MPlayer's Graphical User Interface (GUI)
[CdK1@Reina-Tonia ~/Desktop]$ 


thx


----------



## ale (Jan 23, 2009)

Recently there has been some reworks on tty on CURRENT.
You may want to check and eventually post a message in the freebsd-current mailing list.
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2009-January/date.html


----------

